# So what's deal with aristo brass track?



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Title says it all. Seems the answers is back ordered and no telling when it will be in? Did a ship get lost or sink?


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

They seem to have a lot that is not in stock, not just track.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

When your manufacturer closes, for what ever reason and you are forced to go to the owner of a competing brand to have your product made, nothing good can come of it. 

Higher costs and poor availability is in the future for most all Chinese made products. 

Africa is the next region to provide lowcost products. 

How long it will take for manufacturing to be brought online is most likely far more than it was with China. 

Our only saving grace with the track is that the new Bachmann Brass track is compatible to the Aristo track we are used to using. 

As for new track, locos and rolling stock, only time will tell just how the availability will be down the road. 

What I see right now is the rising prices of used track, locos and rolling stock.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

As a newcomer to Garden Railways ( I have been an HO modeler for 40+ years) I too recently discovered that G scale track is hard to come by. After much education via the internet I decided to go with Aristo Craft Brass track. About 2 months ago I visted Trainland on Long Island since they advertise a complete line of Aristo track. I was able to get their last box of brass 8' diameter curved track. No straight track in stock. The Trainland guy said "Aristo Craft is having trouble getting the stuff out of China". So, I emailed Aristo Craft and they quickly responded that " they are awaiting confirmation of shipment from China". This implies that the issue is not so much manufacturing but getting the stuff on a boat from China. Let's hope that is the case. I was able to get straight track from a internet site but will need much more of both types to really get going. Meanwhile, I will continue to plan, dig up my backyard, etc. while I run my train around the patio with the track I was able to get hold of.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't have Aristo Craft Track but I do have lots of High Qaulity German made brass, and nickel plated brass Train Li flex track available, with your choice of tie style and color.
Axel is also a sponsor of this forum so feel free to contact us and get your projects on the fast track, lol.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's nothing wrong in china nor with the boats that bring stuff here.... Since Bachmann and AML both are NOT having brass track issues, it's either that Aristo did not or could not order track. 

Combine this with Aristo's recent change in direct sales, and some of the fantastic sale prices and you will see that 2 plus 2 still equals 4. 

Greg


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Greg. I guess time will tell as to what is going on with Aristo Craft. With the economy the way it is, descretionary spending, hobbies especially, are hard hit and the model RR industry is probably suffering. I recall about 30 years ago (no recession) when I was building my HO scale layout with code 70 handlaid track and I got to a point where I could not find code 70 rail for love nor money. It took about a year before I could get the rail again. And this was when it was made in the USA. I have seen a good review of the new Bachmann brass track. If the Aristo track is not available by next year I may have to consider Bachmann.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I called Aristo yesterday in frustration and after asking my question, I was put on hold for about 2 minutes then she came back saying they fully expect a shipment in by October. We'll see......I do hope whomever told her what to tell me was informed.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

I called Aristo about long stainless steel track few months back. Not in stock, no plans to have it. Still don't have it.

Switching to a direct sales model with a very small dealer margin days after the Feb York show can be risky.
One would imagine you might need some cash/credit to make that transition.
You might not be able to get delivery from suppliers if you are behind in payments.
None of the above hypothetical junk is news....

Rumor de jour is Bachmann or maybe Kader.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A while back Scott Polk said 5 months if I remember right. I believe that October fits in with that estimate. 

Based on what I know, Scott's response probably meant that they had to find a new vendor. 

While Kader might have been making the ties, as I understand from another manufacturer, the rails are not made by Kader, but other companies, so it would make sense that Aristo has to find another vendor. 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Still various Aristo and LGB track for sale on Ebay...bit pricey though.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

Aristo stainless went for about $11/foot new on ebay Monday night.

Here is a wiki entry on Kader: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K...ways


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are needing track and are coming to Marty's in September, I have quite a bit of used and nearly new straight and curved track that I will bring. I downsized my railroad and have a couple hundred feet of sectional Aristo and USA track that I am no longer needing. Yes, I could sell it on ebay but I would rather it go to someone from here on MLS and I _don't_ want to ship the stuff!


----------



## woody1492 (Aug 12, 2012)

I am new to this to and I am using brass track, but why can't stainless be used out side as well??? every body uses brass why?? please inform me. 
fred


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have not seen anyone make the statement that SS cannot be used outside. It's superior outside and best for track power. 

There is no inference on this thread about SS suitability outside. Perhaps you are confused from another thread? 

Try reading this: http://www.elmassian.com/trains/track-aamp-switches/track-aamp-rail-material 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Perhaps Woody heard about Bachmanns hollow steel track? Show it a picture of water and it rusts...


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

China has a shortage of metal now ....Thats why we can not get alot of lighinging fixtures for houses.... the manufactors over thier said it will be 2 or 3 months before we see them.....Thats too why the cost of track has gone up supply and demand 
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...rd-year-on-china-demand-pan-pacific-says.html


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

That article is a year old, and was dead wrong. copper futures are down over 13% YTD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello??? He asked specifically about Aristo Brass... 

Read the Aristo forum and ask pointed questions there and see the answers you get... 

They probably got a huge increase from their supplier and are looking for another supplier, or maybe there are financial problems... we can only speculate, and wait the 2 more months Aristo has indicated on their site. 

Greg


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Aricle a year old but was contacting China about lighing fixtures last month. They do have a shortage of metal in China.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Daniel, so Bachmann and AML brass track, also made in China have no availability problems, and no metal shortage, but Aristo does? 

It's of course a way to drive prices up, but how do you explain Aristo failing to keep brass in stock when their competitors also made in China can? 

Nope, no excuses this time... the 2 probably answers have been already given... they have been out of track for months. 

Greg


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

the others probley had the track order long time ago to get it made.....


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Thats highly unlikely but we can wait till Oct and see, But most likely what will happen is they will make yet another excuse come Oct. 
SS track track is now being made by AML and brass by everyone so Im thinking they cant compete as well. Also from what I here AML 
is coming out with even bigger switch's and as with all AML products most likely work correctly out of the box.








Jethro


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, and since the competitors have not run out of track, it means either Aristo did not order the track or lost their vendor... MONTHS ago, more than 5 months. 

Trying to blame someone else other than themselves falls flat on it's face since the competitors have no track shortage. 

If everyone (or even anyone else) was having problems, then I might believe some of the excuses. 

I'm not after Aristo, just don't accept untruths...

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

What is the hang up on Aristo track. Their are many options available. I took quite a bit of Ariso track to Chicago and brought most of it back with me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly... just not accepting the random drivel about brass prices... we went through that several times... did track prices come down when the metals involved were no longer in high demand? no... 

I'd go the AML flex right now, and for sectional the Bachmann brass... 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget about Piko, they also make good track including curved turnouts, the only ones in LS that I know of.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The OP was about Aristo track and it's availability. 

The original topic is lost I guess. 

We'll just wait for October. 

Greg


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I didn't think Bachman made the bigger radius sectional track?


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a guy in Arizona that will be downsizing his large layout, too. Lots of Aristo Brass Track (with new replacement ties included)...


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Just use AML flex track. Its just as good as Ariisto Craft track. It less expensive. and coming soon is SS flex track.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Just posted today on the Aristo Craft site. 

Hi Everyone, I know I know. Track Track Track Track Track. I don't like discussing this usually until containers are actually on the water, and probably will jinx it, but you deserve to know. We do have track that is ready to ship next week. We will post a list as soon as it is actually on the water and maybe even start selling it before it comes in. There is some Stainless Steel on this container. Even have the NEW Aluminum Switches coming. Probably not everything you are looking for will be on this container but hey, it's Track! The good news is that we are pushing heavily to have another container of track by the Holidays and it looks to be a strong 2013. Thank you for your continuous patience and support. Kind Regards, Scott


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's good, because they said they would get this fixed 5 months ago by October... bully for them, even though it will be pushing October. 

No one wants Aristo to fail... we need their products. 

Greg


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02 Oct 2012 11:11 AM 
That's good, because they said they would get this fixed 5 months ago by October... bully for them, even though it will be pushing October. 

No one wants Aristo to fail... we need their products. 

Greg 

Well said.


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah beacuse they have a manufacturing capacity that already has dwarfed any other countries. They are producing goods so fast and in such massive quantities... the world, as it is today, can't buy it all. Then you factor in all the other countries trying to sell the products they make.. 

Hang on.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was more speaking about Aristo the company, not China the country. I want Aristo to succeed... I would LOVE it if they moved manufacturing to another country... 

Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Perhaps Aristo could take advantage of cheap labor through a Chinese proxy company by using the Chinese / North Korea *Rason and Hwanggumphyong economic zones*.

"Visionary", Kim Jong Un:









-Ted


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Doskaris on 02 Oct 2012 11:29 PM 
Perhaps Aristo could take advantage of cheap labor through a Chinese proxy company by using the Chinese / North Korea *Rason and Hwanggumphyong economic zones*.

"Visionary", Kim Jong Un:









-Ted
Ted, you are kidding I hope.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't buy new track. 

I just came home from our local trains show. 

I found 6 pcs of 4 footers and paid $2.29 a foot. 

This was for LGB track. 

3 pcs are close to like new and the other 3 pcs while not shinny new, will work great with a clean up of the top of the rails. 

The best part of this is NO shipping costs and NO sales taxes.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Posted By rlvette on 06 Oct 2012 10:35 AM 
Posted By Ted Doskaris on 02 Oct 2012 11:29 PM 
Perhaps Aristo could take advantage of cheap labor through a Chinese proxy company by using the Chinese / North Korea *Rason and Hwanggumphyong economic zones*.

"Visionary", Kim Jong Un:









-Ted
Ted, you are kidding I hope.


Why not, VW was getting engines from the DDR in the 1980s.

The question sould be, what is Un looking at? http://kimjongunlookingatthings.tumblr.com/


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

No sales tax???? 

In MA we are required to pay the tax on our income tax form when not charged by a vendor. 

We sign this form under penalty of perjury!! 

I would assume other states do the same thing. They do not call us Taxachusetts for nothing!!!


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Most states do have a law similar but as a practice matter almost no one submits the tax. That's why all the states have been after amazon and others to force them to collect sales tax as individuals are not going to do it.


----------

